# Counterfeit Smashbox



## Opalmoon (Jul 28, 2008)

I think there should counterfeit discussion & warning thread under Smashbox forum too.

I have posted about fake Smasbox earlier on general fake / ebay discission

http://specktra.net/f257/fake-smashb...7/#post1009612

So here is at least some names of sellers that sell fakes:

123jannat, kalenza, judy6926, kalawatrd, uptheblues181167, tiffytrading, onceushopucantstop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








6 x SMASHBOX Twist up cream Eyeshadow 6 shades new lot - eBay (item 220261601276 end time Jul-28-08 11:34:09 PDT)







JOB LOT SMASHBOX EYELINER EYE PENCILS LINER IN PEWTER - eBay (item 370072573275 end time Aug-03-08 09:01:32 PDT)







24 smashbox lip gloss in 8 color lipglosses/juicy tubes on eBay, also, Health Beauty, Wholesale Job Lots (end time 28-Jul-08 20:41:06 BST)







SmashBox Lipgloss 6 colours Shiny Lip Gloss x 2 BN on eBay, also, Lip Gloss, Make-Up Cosmetics, Health Beauty (end time 29-Jul-08 20:39:51 BST)






Smashbox Long Lasting Foundation (01) SPF15 & Lipgloss on eBay, also, Foundation, Make-Up Cosmetics, Health Beauty (end time 30-Jul-08 16:08:08 BST)







I don't understand why they are counterfeiting Smashbox???  It's got great items but isn't that hyped up and real items can be gotten fairly cheaply anyways.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 3, 2008)

Also, Smashbox is now being sold in drugstores in Canada, which I feel lowers the brand image and desirability of the brand.  If you can get it at a pharmacy, why bother faking it??


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow. Those are some HORRIBLE fakes. And right now, Pixi, Jemma Kidd, and Napoleon are being sold at Target...I never cared for NP anyways, but that's besides the point...

It does kinda lower the desire for a brand if its widely available, but as long as the quality doesn't change, then I won't complain.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sn0wbunnie* 

 
_Also, Smashbox is now being sold in drugstores in Canada, which I feel lowers the brand image and desirability of the brand.  If you can get it at a pharmacy, why bother faking it??_

 
they are sold not as a drugstore brand, the price is still the same as in Sephora, they're non-DS prices.
I think, the only DS that sells it is Shoppers Drug Mart which is kind of a 'rich' drugstores compared to London Drugs and Rexall.
Shoppers Drug Mart also sells expensive brands like the branded perfumes, Lise Watier, as well as selling their own make up line called Quo.


----------



## mustardgirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for this thread - I was about to start a thread asking if fake Smashbox is rampant or not on ebay.  That being said, those are really hideous/obvious fakes but I was wondering about the eyeshadow trios - those interest me the most at the moment but I wasn't sure if there are lot of fakes on ebay of them or not.  If anyone can let me know I'd appreciate it =)


----------



## chamichams (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow off the bat you know its fake. Unless you are totally not familiar how Smashbox packaging looks like. Anyway, I only buy Smashbox on Ebay from a trusted seller. Her seller name is smashlolo. She only sells Smashbox and  has an impressive 100% feedback from tons of buyers.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2008)

Although I'm new with Smashbox there's simply no way you won't notice these are fake!!!


----------



## Opalmoon (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mustardgirl* 

 
_Hey thanks for this thread - I was about to start a thread asking if fake Smashbox is rampant or not on ebay. That being said, those are really hideous/obvious fakes but I was wondering about the eyeshadow trios - those interest me the most at the moment but I wasn't sure if there are lot of fakes on ebay of them or not. If anyone can let me know I'd appreciate it =)_

 
You can get real Smashbox trios cheaply from Ebay, so price doesn't indicate fake, a lot of people buy sets and break them up. Many times those shades from sets aren't regular shades and sometimes the sets are exclusive for QVC, so you cannot check them on smashbox.com or sephora online. Put otherwise real Smasbox is easy to spot, the packacing is fairly constant and simple. 

I think the sets are brilliant value so you might want to start with one of those.


----------



## kalenza (Oct 16, 2008)

*****


----------



## Lucia1979 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everone,
  We're not counterfeiting Smashbox.We got our smashbox product from Asia Factory.And the factory also gave us their official paper for their brand "smashbox" This is really a coincidence that their smashbox is the same name as "smashbox" of US. So I think their "smashbox" product are not counterfeit but just another brand.Many thanks,
  kind regards,
Lucia,kalawatrd


----------



## katie2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalenza* 

 
_Hi All,

Yes, I did sell these smashbox eyeliners but I purchased these in good faith from the seller kalawatrd





who assured me that these items are 100% genuine.

I stopped selling these as i was unsure (having only been selling cosmetics for less than a year) reading through forums etc as to their authenticity and am still reserving judgement at this time as I am unable to verify by Smashbox who tell me that as i am not a registered outlet they cannot advise!

I have gone back again to kalawatrd





for a letter of auhenticity and will post her response on here once received.

Kind regards, Kalenza






_

 


LIES! SHE ONLY SAID SHE STOPPED WHEN I COUGHT HER OUT SELLING THEM! I THREATENED TO REPORT HER TO EBAY!
SINCE I MADE A REPORT SHE HAS GIVEN ME NON STOP HARASSMENT, TRYING TO RUIN MY EBAY REP GIVNING ME ABUSIVE EMAILS ETC NOW SHE HAS REPORTED ME FOR NON PAYMENT!

I DID GET A LETTER OF AUTHENTICITY FROM SMASHBOX WHO CONFIRMED THE ITEMS I BOUGHT FROM HER WERE FAKE! 

ALSO THE PERSON SHE SAID SHE WAS BUYING FROM WAS A WHOLE SALER WITH A COMPLETLY DIFFERANT NAME! 

I TOLD HER THAT SHE WAS ON THIS SITE AS A FAKE SELLER SO THAT IS WHY SHE HAS POSTED ON HERE!

SHE IS STILL SELLING THIS CRAP BUT IS NOT ADVERTISING IT IN THE AUCTION TITLE!

I GOT MY SISTER TO BUY A BUNDLE FROM HER LAST WEEK AND IT HAD THE FAKE 'WHITE+BLACK DOUBLE ENDED EYELINER' 

WHICH ALL US SMASHBOX FANS OUT THERE NO ARE FAKE FAKE FAKE!

ALSO SHE SELLS THE MAC EYEBROW PENCILS WHICH I ALSO HAD CHECKED AND WERE FAKE!

THIS EBAYER IS 100% ROTTEN!

SHE WILL SELL YOU FAKE GOOD, THEN HAARASS YOU WHEN YOU QUESTION HER ABOUT IT!

SHE IS MAKING MY LIFE ON EBAY HELL AT THE MOMMENT ALL BECAUSE I CHALENGED HER FOR SELLING ME FAKE GOODS!

BUT EVEN THOUGH I HAVE SENT THE LETTERS TO EBAY FROM THE COMPANIES INVOLVED SHE IS STILL ALLOWED TO SELL THE CRAP!

BEWARE


----------



## astronaut (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm no forensic writing analyst, but to me, kalenza and katie2008 seem to have the same writing patterns. 

Coincidence.


----------



## kalenza (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katie2008* 

 
_LIES! SHE ONLY SAID SHE STOPPED WHEN I COUGHT HER OUT SELLING THEM! I THREATENED TO REPORT HER TO EBAY!
SINCE I MADE A REPORT SHE HAS GIVEN ME NON STOP HARASSMENT, TRYING TO RUIN MY EBAY REP GIVNING ME ABUSIVE EMAILS ETC NOW SHE HAS REPORTED ME FOR NON PAYMENT! 

*BLAH, BLAH, BLAH


BEWARE_

 
BUYER JENFOYER IS SELLING THE EXACT SAME 'FAKE' GOODS AS LISTED HERE ON THIS SITE:

SEE HER FEEDBACK FOR ITEM NUMBERS:

Item number: 170270853833 & 170270854008 

HER ITEMS INCLUDED IN HER LISTING & PHOTO!!!: 
Smashbox: 
 Cream Eye Liner ,Long Lasting Foundation 

CHECK OUT HER PHOTOS ON HER LISTING - SHES SELLING THESE FAKES !! 

POT CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK OR WHAT!!!


JUST IN CASE ANYONES WONDERING - CHECK OUT THE USER NAME 'JENFOYER' ON E-BAY

4 DISPUTES NOW WITH 4 DIFFERENT SELLERS - 2 'FAKE ITEMS & 2 NON-RECEIPT OF GOODS' THIS USER IS A DISGRACE TO E-BAY!!!!!!!!!!!

SHES SELLING JOB-LOTS OF COSMETICS & OPENS DISPUTES FOR ITEMS SHE SHOULD BE PAYING FOR - CLEVER - NOT !!!!


----------



## kalenza (Nov 11, 2008)

Re: Counterfeit Smashbox 
I'm no forensic writing analyst, but to me, kalenza and katie2008 seem to have the same writing patterns. 

Coincidence.
?????

YES! BELIEVE ME - I AM IN NO WAY CONNECTED TO THIS LUNATIC!!!!


----------



## kalenza (Nov 11, 2008)

*****


----------



## kalenza (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katie2008* 

 
_I GOT MY SISTER TO BUY A BUNDLE FROM HER LAST WEEK AND IT HAD THE FAKE 'WHITE+BLACK DOUBLE ENDED EYELINER' 

WHICH ALL US SMASHBOX FANS OUT THERE NO ARE FAKE FAKE FAKE!

BEWARE_

 
IN LEGAL TERMS THIS IS KNOWN AS ENTRAPMENT!!!!!

WHY WOULD YOU PURCHASE ITEMS YOU APPARANTLY KNOW ARE FAKE !!!!

NOT THAT YOU HAD TO, YOU COULD HAVE GOT YOUR SISTER 'JENFOYER' TO SELL THEM TO YOU AT A MUCH BETTER RATE!!!!!


----------



## kalenza (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katie2008* 

 
_SHE IS STILL SELLING THIS CRAP BUT IS NOT ADVERTISING IT IN THE AUCTION TITLE!

BEWARE_

 
I HAVE NOT SOLD THESE ITEM FOR AGES - SINCE I FIRST HAD DOUBTS

HAD ANY OF YOU PEOPLE ON THIS SITE COME TO ME IN THE FIRST INSTANCE I WOULD HAVE INVESTIGATED IMMEDIATELY


----------



## kalenza (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katie2008* 

 
_SHE IS MAKING MY LIFE ON EBAY HELL AT THE MOMMENT ALL BECAUSE I CHALENGED HER FOR SELLING ME FAKE GOODS!


BEWARE_

 
I WAS GOING THROUGH A RELLY TOUGH TIME AND THOUGHT I DONT NEED ALL THESE NASTY MESSAGES AND REFUNDED HER 100%  SHE KEPT THE GOODS & STILL LEFT ME A NEG, I FORGAVE IT.

THEN  I HAD ANOTHER SELLER COME TO ME ASKING FOR HELP AS SHE HAD TRIED IT ON WITH HER , I CHECKED HER F/B AND THERE WAS A THIRD, THEN 4TH SELLER!!!!

THIS IS HER LATEST E-MAIL TO ME (JUST SO YOU KNOW WHAT KIND OF PERSON THIS IS) WARNING - THIS MESSAGE IS VILE TO SAY THE LEAST!:

are you stupid or something?

you sell fake goods! then when rumble you pretend you dont no, then abuse people! then give them refunds and try and mess with there ebay accounts!

i told you for selling me fake item and being a dick i would report you! 

now you try and put an unpaid strike on my account!

you idiot! 

paypal show the payment was sent to you!

paypal show the payment was refund by you!

ebay no i have had the items otherwise how the hell did i claim they were fake!

you your self reported me for harresing emails which by the way you admited yourself the item had been paid for in those emails you sent to ebay!

i dont think you actually thought this through did you??

you sent emails to ebay to try and get me into trouble, but didnt realise that they would be your down fall a few weeks later!

go back and check the email you sent to ebay claiming haressment, and you will clearly see you talking about refund the payment i made to you!

fool fool fool!

if your going to try and mess with someones ebay account make sure you no what the hell you are doing!

from what i can see you are a pure idiot!

dont even try it love! 

p.s i wouldnt put the items you bought on your face! may just make it a tad worse than it already is {if that is possible}

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol 

pps! report this email to ebay and see how long it takes them to trace it! ooopps public computers are great!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I'm no forensic writing analyst, but to me, kalenza and katie2008 seem to have the same writing patterns. 

Coincidence._

 
My bad, I meant kalenza and Lucia1979, not katie2008.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalenza* 

 
_ABSOLUTE RUBBISH - YET AGAIN! - THIS PERSON IS CRAZY!!! ANYONE WHO KNOWS MAC PRODUCTS KNOWS THIS IS A GENUINE ITEM

PEOPLE CANT JUST GO ON THE INTERNET AND STATE PEOPLE ARE SELLING FAKES - ITS ILLEGAL TO DO SO - PLEASE GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT!!!!

AUTHENTICITY FROM MAC BELOW:

Return-Path: [email protected]
Delivered-To: [email protected]
X-FDA: 61519705800
X-Panda: scanned!
X-SpamScore: 5
X-Spam-Summary: 1,0,0,,06614ef079175ab6,[email protected],[email protected],RULES  _HIT,0,RBL:64.18.2.179-lbl7.mailshell.net-127.0.0.2,CacheIP:none,Bayesian:0.5,0.5,0.5,Netche  ck:none,DomainCache:0,MSF:not bulk,SPF:,MSBL:none,DNSBL:none

Received: from exprod7og113.obsmtp.com (exprod7og113.obsmtp.com [64.18.2.179])
            by imf07.hostedemail.com (Postfix) with SMTP
            for <[email protected]>; Wed, 29 Oct 2008 11:26:58 +0000 (UTC)
Received: from source ([64.195.212.68]) by exprod7ob113.postini.com ([64.18.6.12]) with SMTP;
            Wed, 29 Oct 2008 04:26:59 PDT
Received: from US-RP-SMTP02.am.elcompanies.net ([10.0.9.52]) by mrs2-smtp-out.elcompanies.net with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
             Wed, 29 Oct 2008 07:26:58 -0400
Received: from smtp-apps.elcompanies.net ([10.1.9.21]) by US-RP-SMTP02.am.elcompanies.net with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
             Wed, 29 Oct 2008 07:26:58 -0400
Received: from gcc.aveda.com ([10.252.10.134]) by smtp-apps.elcompanies.net with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
             Wed, 29 Oct 2008 07:26:57 -0400
Date: Wed, 29 Oct 2008 11:26:57 +0000 (UTC)
From: <[email protected]>
Subject: Re:MAC Response to Case No.87060
To: <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Importance: Normal
X-Priority: 3 (Normal)
X-Mailer: SAP Web Application Server 6.20
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
 boundary="=_49072CA23DFC274BE10000000AFC0A86"
Return-Path: [email protected]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 29 Oct 2008 11:26:57.0854 (UTC) FILETIME=[40F8A5E0:01C939B9]

Dear Julie, 

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

M.A.C products are only distributed for sale at our authorised retail store accounts, or at our free-standing stores. Products purchased at one of our authorised accounts are genuine M.A.C merchandise of recent production. In addition, consumers can feel confident when they are serviced by one of our trained representatives, who are familiar with our product line. I can confirm that we did produce a Brow Pencil in the shade Flatter. 

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Philippa Wood 
Consumer Care Centre 
Global Consumer Communications_

 
Actually, the email does not confirm the authenticity of your "MAC" product at all. It basically just states that only MAC products sold at the MAC store or MAC counters are guaranteed to be authentic. They also just confirmed that they do make a Brow Pencil in the shade Flatter, however, it doesn't confirm that what you sold is authentic.


----------



## kalenza (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_My bad, I meant kalenza and Lucia1979, not katie2008._

 
??? lucia1979 works for kalawtrd and is in china!


----------



## kalenza (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Actually, the email does not confirm the authenticity of your "MAC" product at all. It basically just states that only MAC products sold at the MAC store or MAC counters are guaranteed to be authentic. They also just confirmed that they do make a Brow Pencil in the shade Flatter, however, it doesn't confirm that what you sold is authentic._

 
Is it me or are you on the same page as jenfoyer/katie2008 ????


----------



## kalenza (Nov 13, 2008)

My last coment as i have a life to get on with, Theres no reasoning with people obviously out on a witch hunt.

Smashbox China has legal paperwork to show they were granted the smashbox trademark by the chinese goverment.

For these items to be called fake/counterfeit it will be down to smashbox USA to sue smashbox china for copyright infringement.

I have reported the original posting as it is slanderous and informed all the other users accused.

Legal disclaimer - I am in no way connected with smashbox china


----------



## Opalmoon (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalenza* 

 
_My last coment as i have a life to get on with, Theres no reasoning with people obviously out on a witch hunt.

Smashbox China has legal paperwork to show they were granted the smashbox trademark by the chinese goverment.

For these items to be called fake/counterfeit it will be down to smashbox USA to sue smashbox china for copyright infringement.

I have reported the original posting as it is slanderous and informed all the other users accused.

Legal disclaimer - I am in no way connected with smashbox china_

 

I started this thread just to inform people (the manner I identified the suspect sellers is in similar fashion as used in this forum). I am sorry if you feel you have been violated. However not in any of those auctions I posted, did the seller say that these were produced by the chinese Smashbox, and not the - and I believe original - Smashbox. I think the buyers (at least majority) were blissfully unaware of that very important factor. In a situation like this before accusing others from slander, I would contact the customers  (those that matter in this case) and would make sure they knew what they bought.

The way these items were sold and (re-sold) was very misleading and used to their advantage a well established brand name. Kalawtrd still doesn't mention on the auction descriptions that the items adverticed as Smasbox aren't really from that well know USA Smashbox, only on the "me" page does it have a note declaring that these are from another brand holder (I guess this is a recent addition).  It still is a very fishy way of doing business.


----------



## kalenza (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Actually, the email does not confirm the authenticity of your "MAC" product at all. It basically just states that only MAC products sold at the MAC store or MAC counters are guaranteed to be authentic. They also just confirmed that they do make a Brow Pencil in the shade Flatter, however, it doesn't confirm that what you sold is authentic._

 
The MAC eye brow pencil is an automatic 'twist up' type, it is not easily faked and is not viable for a counterfeiter to reproduce, so why bother?!!!

Dont be so bloody daft....A MAC eyebrow pencil in the shade 'Flatter'  wouldnt be faked and she was sent a genuine item ...Please also be aware that she received 12 items in total and was refunded in full and she sold ALL of them on although claiming 2 of them fake & getting a FULL refund...

I am now aware of 6 sellers she had claimed 'fakes' from and is still selling on in job lots !!!!

Shes a thief , and nothing but , and shes using this forum to get freebies.....check Out her recent feedback on ebay shes still doing it!!!!!

FEEL PROUD OF YOURSELVES - GO GET A LIFE !!!!


----------



## kalenza (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Opalmoon* 

 
_I started this thread just to inform people (the manner I identified the suspect sellers is in similar fashion as used in this forum). I am sorry if you feel you have been violated. However not in any of those auctions I posted, did the seller say that these were produced by the chinese Smashbox, and not the - and I believe original - Smashbox. I think the buyers (at least majority) were blissfully unaware of that very important factor. In a situation like this before accusing others from slander, I would contact the customers (those that matter in this case) and would make sure they knew what they bought.

The way these items were sold and (re-sold) was very misleading and used to their advantage a well established brand name. Kalawtrd still doesn't mention on the auction descriptions that the items adverticed as Smasbox aren't really from that well know USA Smashbox, only on the "me" page does it have a note declaring that these are from another brand holder (I guess this is a recent addition). It still is a very fishy way of doing business._

 
I COULDNT AGREE MORE!!!


----------

